# Voles- how to get rid of them?



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

I live in a new development and a lot of my neighbors (including myself) have voles. Does anyone have any good tricks to get rid of them. Pest control service stopped by and want to change $65 per visit and they want to come every other month.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Feral cats.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Do My Own sells some worm like baits, worked for me.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Wolfechad I have had good success with two bait stations along our fence line or anywhere that the voles frequent. I load them with half Contrac and half green Tomcat Chunx in case they have a preference. I think I've picked up somewhere between 15 and 20 dead voles in the past 1.5 years with most of those coming the first season in the new development.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I've also had success with bait stations at the far edges of my property. It took 2-3 seasons but I think I've basically killed them all off. I continue to replenish the bait stations every fall. The last few years Its just been cleaning the bait stations, throwing out the old bait blocks and putting new ones in. Very little activity.


----------



## TheLawnScrub (May 17, 2021)

Bait stations for me have seemed to do the trick. Bought some of the upside down T shaped ones off Amazon that have a hanger for bait blocks that fall down as they get eaten away. Long maintenance and work.


----------

